# "Slow Moe" Puppy Prey Drive Video



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael, here is video I just made of my new puppy, her name is Slow Moe...

Drive is nothing to be impressed with so far, that is for sure, guy did nothing with the pups, and I havent done much either.

Other characteristics of the puppy.

Possessive to keep stuff away from me usually.

Confidence is great, nerves are great. 

Good high food drive, hunts for food well, likes to track/trail.

She sleeps a lot, is very lovable, likes hugs alot, but at the same time doesn't take shit, and is gonna give me lots of headaches I am sure.

pup was getting into trash one day, a couple weeks ago. so I grabbed her scruff and shook her a little and tossed her aside and said NO!...she popped instantly back to the trash, we repeated this 3 more times, with me getting a little more harsh with her each time she went right back up on trash can.... on the 5th time, when I went to grab her, she grabbed my arm...growling...once I pried her off of my wrist, she kinda "shook off" the confrontation/stress, and strutted off tail high in the air...she won that round I guess LOL...was glad to see some balls out of her though...

the other puppy was guarding stuff and growling, more drivey, and bit me a few times when I messed with her, the first day we got them...and is currently tearing the girls house apart I hear and not liking her trying to correct her...I'll take hugs for now over that, since I don't have outdoor kennel facilities.

Am I worried? No.

Maybe I should be, who knows, but we'll see what it looks like in a year or so, since I am not looking to sell her at 10 months to a year old to a police department.

I was thinking I'll give her a fair amount of time to grow up, as she is from slower maturing lines, or I can just shoot her in the head now, cause the prey drive is lower than other puppies I see..who knows I'll flip a coin tonight... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MlNP5rd7GUw


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

addition...probably wont see any vids of her grabbing everything, or carrying and hunting for pipes, or hitting the bitesuit this month...so dont hold your breath


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I work sometimes on rural property and take her there with me.

here is couple vids I made of her, a day after I got her home, shooting video of some beginner nerve testing type stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDl11PZz11Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zhsc09a-kCg

she also goes down slides on her own at the park, loves to climb, although she is real clumsy...

She likes to ride in the Polaris Ranger, likes to try to play with running chainsaw and auger ..almost got her head chopped off (maybe I should have just cut it off then, in hindsight, cause the prey drive video didnt turn out great )  had to start tying her out, to keep her safe from some of the tools and equipment we use, as she is pretty investigative.

Overall is pretty laid back, and likes to hang out and watch us working sometimes, and even just hang out and get some hugs once in a while, but that damn prey drive...damn damn damn....


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

lol. Youre a funny dude Joby. I know how hard it is to put a dog down, so send her to me and Ill take care of it for you. 

I was gonna film training yesterday with one of my dogs for Michael. 20 month old GSD, tug at the end of a long line, completely ignores it like your pup...wait...that means...should I put him down too? But wait...
Same guy flipping the toy around stops, and starts advancing toward the dog, game on.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> lol. Youre a funny dude Joby. I know how hard it is to put a dog down, so send her to me and Ill take care of it for you.
> 
> I was gonna film training yesterday with one of my dogs for Michael. 20 month old GSD, tug at the end of a long line, completely ignores it like your pup...wait...that means...should I put him down too? But wait...
> Same guy flipping the toy around stops, and starts advancing toward the dog, game on.


I'll need a picture of her with a claw hammer in the head (not joking) to satisfy the guy I got the pups from, as I made a deal to toss back a pup or two to him if I ever decide to breed her, and those were his terms if I was going to put the dog down, he wants proof. Felt like I was making a deal with the mafia


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

ROFL!
Seriously, I had an asthma attack during the first vid!
Please never delete this vid I wanna watch it again when I'm feeling down!

****in great, I am crying laughing here :razz:

On a side note I just watched Sali teasing a spider to death for like 5 mins, does that count?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks..somebody appreciates the humor 

We had a talk about it, me and the puppy. I made her call the coin toss in the air, she picked heads, and won...so I am giving her another chance to show me some drive, I think she now understands the gravity of the situation, and claims things will be different tomorrow somehow.

tomorrow I will be using a double headed quarter...I have the double tails if I need it, but she is predictable and will chose heads again tomorrow..either way she is kinda dumb, probably wouldnt even notice if I had to swtich the coin, although I would bet she chooses heads again..even dumb dogs do what has worked for them in the past.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Joby do you like to buy a bunch of pups at a time train them for awhile and sell them? Just wondering I remmeber you having a couple of dutch shepherds for awhile or maybe it was someone else.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

if you consider prey drive to be primarily a reaction to moving objects rather than a reaction to "PREY", it is easier to understand why it doesn't always that mean much regarding how much heart and fight potential the dog has ... particularly when it's a pup....

btw, not wanting to start a def war ...just sayin how i see it and that seems to match up with some of what i am reading


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Dunno rick, I was always told that want a dog that sees the man as prey rather than the object, often I see people putting alot of weight on 'object prey' (which I just made up by the way) and movement of said object being prey drive, rather than the dude being the prey the dog desires to bite.
Maybe I am the one getting it mixed up, dunno I also care less. One of my dobes will spit the tug/wedge/rag whatever out as soon as she has it and come straight back at the 'helper' the other one will take the object to ground and rag it or bugger off with it, that could be nerve I spose but maybe it's different views on what the dog is perceiving as the prey or the ultimate goal.

One thing I have found though IME is that if you take your dog coursing or ratting, when it first catches and kills it's prey, drive is forever ramped up.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

not a big issue to me but i still like possessive dogs no matter what kind of drive it uses to get possession


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I work sometimes on rural property and take her there with me.
> 
> here is couple vids I made of her, a day after I got her home, shooting video of some beginner nerve testing type stuff.
> 
> ...


how would you normally test for nerves then?
i dont have large tonka trucks sorry


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i wouldnt mind getting Suttle and Loots's opinion as well, as to how they would test and look for. 
i know Selena's dogs are a bit more slow maturing
also Joby is there any "red flags" to look out for in a puppy?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

If you are looking to test a 8week and less pup then just pull it out the litter and take it to an area where there are no litter mates and try it with something new. My favorite tool for this is a kids wind up toy, one that makes horrid noise as the spring unwinds. I used a wind up pacman and a ghost that chase each other round the floor for Sali. Just bung it on the floor and see what they do. You would be surprised how much this can tell you about how a pup is gonna cope. 
Pick them up see what they do, I would say run around with them but in sali's litter that just meant you were dragging 7 pupies around with you.
It was much of a muchness within her litter though, they were all bold pups, she was just the one that seemed to hang around my feet more. One of them was a right little biting ****er, the breeder was going to keep that one but changed his mind as they grew and it went to the military. I think he decided to keep one that was less mental.
There was a male there I would like to have had, he was very mellow and confident in himself, I didn't want a male, so that didn't happen.

Ask the breeder what they think, they are looking after the pups every day, the daughter of sali's breeder was a gold mine of info about their characters because she played with them after school. Unfortunately for her I picked her favorite one and not by mistake either, I felt like a right git......lol
I personally think I made a good choice for me.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> i wouldnt mind getting Suttle and Loots's opinion as well, as to how they would test and look for.
> i know Selena's dogs are a bit more slow maturing
> also Joby is there any "red flags" to look out for in a puppy?


red flags.

poor reactions to sounds, new stuff, new places...always try to look at pups in group and individualyl.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

what am i looking for in groups that im not looking for individually?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

That depends on what YOU are looking for in a pup, for instance I don't like the most dominant pup, just don't want the pain in the hoop.
While they are interested in something else drop something like your keys, or a copper pipe, lol, and see which pups are up for finding out what it is, I like a pup to be surprised but bounce back straight away, some people like them to not react at all and just pile in, you deffo don't want one that plays duck and cover [-(
All puppies will snap and fight each other, ignore the fight, see what they do after it.
In that vid Mike put up, I loved the way the first one fell out the cage, he's up for a game for sure, however a pup like that may not be so cock sure when he leaves the litter, some pups seem bold as but they are being propped up by the rest of the litter.
Offer them some treats from your hand, that usually will show you the resource guarders and it's not always the biggest boldest pup, sometimes that skinny runt will have more fight in it out of necessity, mind your fingers \\/.
Look for energy level, in a longer session they are gonna get tired and go to sleep look who crashes out first and last. 

Or pick the one with the biggest head put it in your car and leave........ROFL


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Offer them some treats from your hand, that usually will show you the resource guarders and it's not always the biggest boldest pup, sometimes that skinny runt will have more fight in it out of necessity, mind your fingers .
Look for energy level, in a longer session they are gonna get tired and go to sleep look who crashes out first and last. "

what kind of treat?

when should this endurance test but done, before eating? mornings? late afternoons? middle of the day?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

When you are there preferably, lol
seriously though any tome of the day, they will play/sleep/play/sleep etc all day long and sometimes the night too grrrr, lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Slow Moe (female Mali X puppy) update.

62 lbs at 6 months.
Tall as the adult DS
Tail is 9 feet long, drags behind the dog. 
Still likes hugs a lot.
Has graduated to 12 inch tug.
Ears are still down occasionally because gigantic teeth are growing everyday .


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Joby,

That is probably the most worthless puppy I've seen. Obviously, you are doing charity training work now. Either the breeder paid you to take the pup or recognized a sucker when he saw one. What were you thinking? Seems to lack drive to do much of anything at all that doesn't involve eating or sleeping. Doesn't appear to chase toys, can't or won't hang on to it when she finally stirs herself to actually grab it and has zero attention span. 

All I can say is that you must have more spare time than me to take on such a poor prospect. Or are you trying to prove you can make a silk purse from a sow's ear? \\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> Joby,
> 
> That is probably the most worthless puppy I've seen. Obviously, you are doing charity training work now. Either the breeder paid you to take the pup or recognized a sucker when he saw one. What were you thinking? Seems to lack drive to do much of anything at all that doesn't involve eating or sleeping. Doesn't appear to chase toys, can't or won't hang on to it when she finally stirs herself to actually grab it and has zero attention span.
> 
> All I can say is that you must have more spare time than me to take on such a poor prospect. Or are you trying to prove you can make a silk purse from a sow's ear? \\/


if the ears dont stand I can crop them and make a wallet...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> if the ears dont stand I can crop them and make a wallet...


Might have to. Wasn't there a string not to far past where some folks felt there was a possible corollation made between dogs that stayed floppy-eared and lack of drive? I guess it's the starch of having "drive" that makes the ears stand up. No drive, no starch.

But still a nice low-drive dog that I'm sure will make someone a wonderful pet.....:razz:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> ROFL!
> Seriously, I had an asthma attack during the first vid!
> Please never delete this vid I wanna watch it again when I'm feeling down!
> 
> ...


Ditto :lol: 

Do you think she has worms?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> if the ears dont stand I can crop them and make a wallet...


You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Just seen your post Sarah!!


----------



## Guy Williams (Jun 26, 2012)

Joby,

What is she like on the 'flirt pole' when she isn't tied up? I am not very experienced with bitches as we never used to bother with them but since we've been breeding we have no choice. The few that I have run on have all been the same. They are on fire one minute and can't be bothered the next. Then they seem to come good about 10 - 12 months old. Is that something you have ever heard before or is it something i'm doing? I would be more paranoid but my dogs don't suffer the same affliction. Anybody else had similar experiences with bitches?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Guy Williams said:


> Joby,
> 
> What is she like on the 'flirt pole' when she isn't tied up? I am not very experienced with bitches as we never used to bother with them but since we've been breeding we have no choice. The few that I have run on have all been the same. They are on fire one minute and can't be bothered the next. Then they seem to come good about 10 - 12 months old. Is that something you have ever heard before or is it something i'm doing? I would be more paranoid but my dogs don't suffer the same affliction. Anybody else had similar experiences with bitches?


Guy to be honest I have not used a flirt pole with this pup since this video was posted 7 weeks ago..

I think it is both an indivdual dog thing and familial thing. I am not expecting much from this one until a year or so probably. The other one I did nothing with until 9 months then lit the fuse...she tuned out pretty nice.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

pup saw cat in the widnow.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The flirt pole is one of those things that can be great to build up a pup that needs the extra movement but I don't use it unless the pup/young dog needs it. 
For new handlers/trainers it can also help if their tug/rag handling isn't up to snuff.


----------



## Alex Scott (Jun 16, 2013)

This video is hilarious.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for that! I laughed so hard and the comments on this thread are also hilarious. =D>


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

SLow Moe wanted me to tell everyone Merry Christmas!!!

11 months, tail long enough to walk her with, and a 2 foot tongue 

She is just starting to think about wearing some big girl panties and maybe a training bra lol


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

And how is Slow Moe developing in her work? 


Nice pics!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> And how is Slow Moe developing in her work?
> 
> 
> Nice pics!


Slowly, of course, true to her name...

She could be a pretty nice powerful dog when she matures, I think...


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> Slowly, of course, true to her name...
> 
> She could be a pretty nice powerful dog when she matures, I think...



Cool... Dont forget to post more updates of her progression.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I concur the last ones were great


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Slow Moe is no longer here, so no future updates will be forthcoming. I took her in yesterday for Hip prelims, and she showed mild dysplasia in her right hip.

too bad too, she was still goofy (not mature) but was crushing a sleeve and smiling about it the first time I let her get a bite on one last week.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Aaaaw man, Joby! Off of Endor. I would have loved to have seen her develop and mature. Smh. Ah well. Back to drawing board?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Bummer  but what can you do eh....


----------

